

Show HN: weship(io) RESTful shipping API - wshp
https://weship.io

======
Jack5500
Very nice idea, but useless to me since it's US only. Is there a global or at
least europe support planned?

~~~
wshp
We are planning outbound and inbound US shipments soon but not within Europe.
Did you check UK based www.parcel2go.com?

~~~
Jack5500
Mhm, there seems to be no service offering that for Germany. I even checked
the local Postservice (DHL) and their API doesn't seem to support that kind of
features

~~~
wshp
Probably they cover UK only.

